# Book on Trees



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just found my book on Trees and also one on Healing Plants that I will have to have a read on.

At least I can identify the Yew tree now... I wouldn't want to be making pin needle tea from that tree!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

A good thing to have for sure. I have several scout handbooks with nice illustrations I use. Not as in depth, but it works!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Wouldn't it be easier to get a book on tape. It must be hard to pack that tree around to read.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I have learnt over the years what trees are in my area. Every spring I tap the birch trees and the maple trees for the sap. The maple sap I boil down to a syrup (around 40 litres of sap will do 1 litre of syrup) and the birch sap does it around 20/1 for syrup (sweeter than maple and clear) or it can be drank as it is (once filtered) and is a great tonic for vitamin C, and various B vitamins also.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

Great info nephilim, I was going to recommend some of the boy scouting guides, I personally have the Fieldbook from my childhood in my EDC because it covers a huge amount of stuff you just never think about until out and about.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Big thing about trees is that they are very regional, and even segregated by elevation, micro-climate, wetland, etc. I've found that it either takes a REALLY BIG book or a lot of regional books.

I KNOW Wisconsin trees. I grew up in the wood business, but when I moved to Kentucky there was a whole host of new trees to learn. Things like Sycamore, Tulip Poplar, Beech, Sweet Gum, Coffee Tree, Mimosa, Paw Paw, Magnolia, Osage Orange, and a host of others were never among those I knew in Wisconsin, and though some of the terrirories cross, there are distinct southern varieties that are different from those farther north.


----------

